# Ipod ne s'alume plus



## bebert 57 (19 Mars 2008)

Bonjour.
J'ai un Ipod nano 8GB acheté en Décembre 2007 .La batterie s'est déchargé je met mon Ipod en charge comme d'habitude sur mon ordi, mais il ne s'allume plus.
J'ai essayé toutes astuces ( appuyé sur le rond central et l'extremite"MENU" mais il ne veut rien savoir.Y a t il une manoeuvre à effectuer? Merci de m'en informer.


----------



## wip (19 Mars 2008)

bebert 57 a dit:


> Bonjour.
> J'ai un Ipod nano 8GB acheté en Décembre 2007 .La batterie s'est déchargé je met mon Ipod en charge comme d'habitude sur mon ordi, mais il ne s'allume plus.
> J'ai essayé toutes astuces ( appuyé sur le rond central et l'extremite"MENU" mais il ne veut rien savoir.Y a t il une manoeuvre à effectuer? Merci de m'en informer.


Essayes de le laisser branché toute une nuit, mac allumé. Au pire, tentes de te trouver un chargeur secteur si ça marche toujours pas.


----------

